# Do Ducks Need nestboxes?



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

When it's spring time & ready for them to start laying eggs or do they just lay them in their house, yard or what? 

I have a male & female White crested, 2 runner hen's & a cross breed hen of somekind(just like her) right now, plan on getting 2 more runners in the spring.

I just want the egg's to eat. What if I did decide to let them hatch a couple, then do they need a box or some place to build a nest?


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

When they first start laying in the spring (Early) they seem to just drop the eggs wherever it's handy. When they dicide to lay eggs to set on, they make a nest of some sort. It is better for them if they have some sort of box or shelter that they can walk straight into and be somewhat hidden. Putting some hay, grass, or straw, in there for their use is a Good idea.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

So I can just make a couple boxes that are short in the sides & will set on the floor & be able to set them in there house when I want them to set on them? I lock them all up together at night in the same big house together, is that going to make a difference?


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

I have made mine a sorta nesting box and then they find another place to lay,one that is quiet and they like to think they are hiding,but mine mostly like hay/straw for their nest....they usually find their own place to feel comfortable to start a "hatching" nest or at least mine do...sometimes two females try to sit on the same nest.....


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

I might just have stupid ducks...but I find that my ducks are a lot like my quail when it comes to laying eggs. They go about their business, pause for a moment in the middle of whatever they're doing, turn around and notice something just popped out of their backside, then continue on their way. I gave the ducks a couple different styles of nestbox and they weren't interested. I have to make sure that I don't let the ducks out before a certain time of morning or else the eggs end up in their water trough and are unusable.

It might be different if your ducks go broody. Mine certainly haven't yet.

Kayleigh


----------



## braidsandboots (Jan 7, 2010)

All of ours are muscovy and they always lay in some sort of nest whether it's just a dark space under the back stairs or in a corner under the porch.


----------



## egg head (Nov 11, 2009)

We put some shavings in a dark corner, we have never had ducks and they lay them there or very close by.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I have some partitions forming open sided squares along the wall in my night time duck house. I put golf balls in there to encourage them to use them. The whole house is strawed. Some of them kinda nest up and use the boxes, others make nests where they want to in the straw and hide them pretty well and some just pop them out. If you want to use the eggs, keep the whole night time area clean and bedded down, but do provide some nesting areas. The majority of my eggs are found along the walls of the house and in the nests. 

When they go broody, they will find a secluded spot and make a nest. I have two of my girls that have brooded eggs successfully. When hatching time comes around, I'll be sure they are in the protected house where I want them to brood with plenty of straw.


----------



## meddac (Nov 21, 2008)

Totally agree with Granny. I have welsh harlequins (334 eggs a year). I have straw in the coop which they go to in the evening and by morning when I let them out the eggs are in the coop. They usually lay in the crates I have in the coop on there side. Sometimes they just make a nest and sometimes it's an egghunt lightly placing my foot around feeling for the eggs underneath the straw. I never had them lay outside and they usually all lay an egg a day so I know how many I should find which is five.


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

I just put hay in their house- no room for nest boxes. They also hide nests around the yard. They bury their eggs. Last winter I thought they stopped laying but found a dozen eggs when I cleaned out the house. They had buried them that well.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I just cleaned there house yesterday since our temp's were going to be fairly warm for January for a few days & I didn't find any hidden eggs & I was kinda looking.
I'll see what I come up with for nesting boxes or partitions. Mine will probly be like most of yours & just lay them anywhere.
Not sure if I want them to actually hatch any yet but thought it might be kinda fun to see if they would do it & what we get.

I am so excited I can't wait for them to start laying.


----------

